# Odd question about update



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

So my wifes phone we got at Verizon store is updated to 4.1.2 on Feb 14, My father in law got his last week at Costco and it is on 4.1.1 and says there is no update available. Huh? Is there something different about Costco phones?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

And both phones are Verizon, correct? I would probably have to say get a new sim card for your father in law. Verizon did only push the OTA a month ago so it *could* be coming shortly. Mind you idk anything about the internal ota system but I sincerely doubt retail phones get updated at a later date than directly-from-Verizon phones.


----------



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

yes both verizon, It came out of the box with ics, however we did a quick update and it JB'd it but only to 4.1.1 now if we check for updates is says phone up to date. Very strange.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you tried doing this?

1. Go to Settings -> Application Manager -> All
2. Find Google Services Framework
3. Select Force Stop
4. Select Clear Data
5. Check for update


----------



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried it no dice, says phone is up to date.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it somehow possibly rooted with a custom Rom on it already?

©! Sent From My Verizon 4G S3 Powered By My 7000mah Zerolemon Extended Monster!©


----------

